# Accused DiCaprio slasher surfaces



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Accused DiCaprio slasher surfaces​
TORONTO - A Toronto woman wanted by Los Angeles police for a bottle slashing of Leonardo DiCaprio is facing similar charges in Toronto involving a man who died moments after he was assaulted. Aretha Wilson has been in and out of court for the last 18 months, charged with hitting ex-boyfriend Wyatt Cote with a broken glass while at his apartment in 2006. Moments after Cote was assaulted, he was dead on the ground outside his eighth-floor apartment.

While 37-year-old Wilson awaits her next court appearance here, the Los Angeles Police Department wants her back in the U.S. 
In the summer of 2005, at a Hollywood party thrown by Rick Salomon, of Paris Hilton sex-tape fame, DiCaprio was approached by Wilson, 37, LAPD officer Karen Smith said yesterday. 
"Apparently Leonardo recognized this woman as a friend's ex-girlfriend," Smith said. "... she hit him on the neck and side of his head with a glass. The glass broke, cut him on the neck and ear and he was transported by a private party to a local hospital." The attack left DiCaprio with 24 stitches.




http://calsun.canoe.ca/News/National/2008/01/05/4753958-sun.html


----------

